# Thực phẩm giúp bạn giảm béo vùng mặt hiệu quả



## Vũ Thu Hằng (8/12/18)

Những thực phẩm dưới đây có thể giúp bạn giảm béo vùng mặt hiệu quả.

*Nguyên nhân gây ra béo mặt*
Để giảm mỡ mặt hiệu quả, các nàng cũng nên tìm hiểu một chút về nguyên nhân gây ra béo mặt. Một số tác nhân chính gây tích tụ mỡ mặt có thể kể đến là:

- Tính trạng thừa cân, béo phì: Một trong các nguyên nhân hàng đầu chính là do tăng cân. Thậm chí đôi khi do ảnh hưởng của cơ địa mà chỉ cần các nàng tăng khoảng 0.5 – 1kg thì gương mặt đã trở nên “phúng phính” đầy mỡ trông vô cùng mất thẩm mỹ

- Ăn quá mặn: Muối có tác dụng giữ nước nên nếu bạn ăn càng nhiều muối thì cơ thể sẽ tích trữ nước càng nhiều. Vậy nên nếu nêm đồ ăn quá mặn hoặc có thói quen ăn trái cây chấm quá nhiều muối, gương mặt của bạn có thể sẽ trở nên to hơn

- Uống quá nhiều nước trước khi đi ngủ: Việc này hoàn toàn không tốt vì có thể dẫn đến đến việc khuôn mặt bị sưng húp khi thức dậy, nhất là ở vùng mắt.



​
Dưới đây là một số loại  thực phẩm dành cho những cô nàng béo mặt:

*Thực phẩm giúp giảm béo vùng mặt *

*Cà rốt*
Cà rốt có chứa rất ít calories nên giúp đốt cháy mỡ thừa hiệu quả. Bên cạnh đó, lượng chất xơ và các vitamin có trong cà rốt sẽ giúp bạn không còn cảm giác thèm ăn vặt nữa.

Ngoài ra, việc thường xuyên ăn cà rốt còn hỗ trợ giúp làn da săn chắc, khỏe đẹp, đồng thời giảm tình trạng mỡ thừa tích tụ ở vùng mặt.

*Chanh*
Mỗi ngày, chỉ cần 1 ly nước chanh cũng giúp bạn thải bỏ độc tố trong cơ thể hiệu quả, thậm chí còn giúp làm đẹp da và cải thiện tình trạng béo mặt. Do trong chanh chứa rất nhiều vitamin C cùng các nguyên tố vi lượng khác nên vừa tốt cho da, lại vừa tốt cho sức khỏe.

Dù vậy, chanh cũng chứa một lượng axit lớn nên những người có vấn đề về dạ dày nên chú ý không nên lạm dụng chanh quá mức trong ngày.

*Socola đen*
Vị đắng trong socola đen 70% sẽ làm giảm vị giác và kéo dài quá trình tiêu hóa trong cơ thể, từ đó giúp bạn hạn chế cảm giác thèm ăn. Mặt khác, socola đen còn chứa caffeine nên giúp đốt cháy calories hiệu quả, nhờ vậy sẽ giúp khuôn mặt bạn luôn thon gọn.

*Hạnh nhân*
Hạnh nhân được ví như tuýp kem chống nắng tự nhiên, bởi lẽ chúng có khả năng ngăn chặn tia UV rất hiệu quả nhờ chứa vitamin E. Ăn 10-20 hạt hạnh nhân mỗi ngày giúp cung cấp một làn da mịn màng và đồng thời giảm mỡ mặt hiệu quả.

*Hạt lanh*
Hạt lanh rất giàu axit béo omega-3, vì vậy đóng vai trò như “mỹ phẩm” tự nhiên giúp làm mờ những vết thâm do sẹo, mụn để lại, đồng thời làm giảm lão hóa.
Hạt lanh là nguồn thực phẩm rất tốt trong chế độ ăn giảm cân cấp tốc, đặc biệt giúp tiêu giảm mỡ mặt nhanh chóng. Có thể sử dụng hạt lanh dưới dạng bột hoặc tinh dầu.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

